# Has anyone who ordered the Motobecane Campy Record Team bike...



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

...received their bikes yet? If so, how is the ride? I assume that the record components work flawlessly. Any flex, harshness, etc from the frame? I've read absolutely horrible reviews about the Ritchey wheels that are spec'd on the bike. Any experiences to the contrary? Lastly, did you get the bike for the pre-order price of $1800? That seems a a great deal but when you take into consideration the wheels will go in the trash bin within the year, the greatness of the deal rests with the frameset. Is the frame worth a few hundred bones? Thanks and Ride ON!!!


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

There has not been any discsussion of the Team Rcord Bike since last summer. I also have not seen the link on the BD website work for months. They often have expired links left up or have links for bikes that are no longer available. The Fuji bikes are almost always "sold out" and the 2 or 3 Surlys they were selling are almost gone.

The frame is the standard Le Champion frame (I assume) and has been reviewed multiple times with various groups. There is no reason to think the frame would ride any different on the Record bike.

The frame is a carbon copy of an old Fuji and may even be left over stock repainted. Good solid frame but nothing special. As you would expect for the price.

Good Luck with you choice. If the link for the bike doesn't work you may want to give them a call to see if they have anymore:thumbsup:


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> Good Luck with you choice. If the link for the bike doesn't work you may want to give them a call to see if they have anymore:thumbsup:



I detest BD, but even I think that is getting old. Everyone knows that they do not publish a phone number. Anyone who choses to do business with BD accepts that.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> I detest BD, but even I think that is getting old. Everyone knows that they do not publish a phone number. Anyone who choses to do business with BD accepts that.


I agree...old, old...LL, you are slipping...get some new material


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Thanks for the info*



Lifelover said:


> There has not been any discsussion of the Team Rcord Bike since last summer. I also have not seen the link on the BD website work for months. They often have expired links left up or have links for bikes that are no longer available. The Fuji bikes are almost always "sold out" and the 2 or 3 Surlys they were selling are almost gone.
> 
> The frame is the standard Le Champion frame (I assume) and has been reviewed multiple times with various groups. There is no reason to think the frame would ride any different on the Record bike.
> 
> ...


 I was just wondering if anyone here who had pre-ordered the bike actually received it by now. I did see that the link for this specific bike (at their regular price of $1995) is no longer valid so I am assuming that BD can't even get the bike anymore. I would be interested to know if anyone who ordered actually received the bike. But more so, if anyone had their order cancelled by BD. Wondering if BD has any problems delivering on their promises for this bike as it seems that with the exchange rate these days, my intuition tells me that the Campy supplier would be taking it in the shorts at these prices. Just some speculation on my part due to the link no longer being valid. Ride ON!!!


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ride-Fly said:


> I was just wondering if anyone here who had pre-ordered the bike actually received it by now. I did see that the link for this specific bike (at their regular price of $1995) is no longer valid so I am assuming that BD can't even get the bike anymore. I would be interested to know if anyone who ordered actually received the bike. But more so, if anyone had their order cancelled by BD. Wondering if BD has any problems delivering on their promises for this bike as it seems that with the exchange rate these days, my intuition tells me that the Campy supplier would be taking it in the shorts at these prices. Just some speculation on my part due to the link no longer being valid. Ride ON!!!


The one way you can get a straightforward answer without all the sarcasm you have received so far is to send a private message directly to Mike and ask him if he has them available...his forum name here is "bikesdirect"...hope this helps


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

tennis5 said:


> The one way you can get a straightforward answer without all the sarcasm you have received so far is to send a private message directly to Mike and ask him if he has them available...his forum name here is "bikesdirect"...hope this helps



I'm am a betting man and I would not wager much on a "straight forward" answer from Mike.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Ride-Fly said:


> I was just wondering if anyone here who had pre-ordered the bike actually received it by now. I did see that the link for this specific bike (at their regular price of $1995) is no longer valid so I am assuming that BD can't even get the bike anymore. I would be interested to know if anyone who ordered actually received the bike. But more so, if anyone had their order cancelled by BD. Wondering if BD has any problems delivering on their promises for this bike as it seems that with the exchange rate these days, my intuition tells me that the Campy supplier would be taking it in the shorts at these prices. Just some speculation on my part due to the link no longer being valid. Ride ON!!!



Situation on this bike is simple. We got in hundreds and they all sold out more quickly than we could reorder.

The dollar is now weaker and in flux; and my guess is we are in for a flat to weaker dollar until 2009 or later.

We are working on a new similar deal on Record, DuraAce, and Red equipped bikes. Pricing will be as our pricing always is: way below market

On wheels: I watch tends and performance and value in wheelsets very closely. Today OE spec wheels that are the best for consumers are Ritchey and Vuelta. We can spec any brand we like; and those two are the best value and most reliable today. Several other brands we have used are having QC issues today. Mavic and Shimano are as good as Ritchey and Vuelta on QC - but do not offer as much value [ie they are more money for similar weight, performance, durability wheels]

I am hoping by the end of this year our light-weight full aluminum Le Champion LTD models will be available. These will include full groups on the top of the range for Shimano, Campy, Sram. They will be 16 lb bikes with WCS cockpit and either WCS wheels or Vuelta Team SL wheels. Pricing will be the same relative level that made the bike you are inquiring about sell out almost instantly.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Lifelover said:


> I'm am a betting man and I would not wager much on a "straight forward" answer from Mike.



I stand corrected.

Now if he would just get rid of the link on his website.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Off topic here, but what do you ride right now Lifelover? Just wondering what you like to put your miles on. If you would prefer to PM me, that's fine. Later.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

sonex305 said:


> Off topic here, but what do you ride right now Lifelover? Just wondering what you like to put your miles on. If you would prefer to PM me, that's fine. Later.


PM sent with a little more detail but I have:

Aegis CF Aro Svelte SS
Lugged Curtlo
Airborne Zeppelin
Redline Conquest
Cdale Beast of East SS with SLick
K2 Evo 4.0


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

bikesdirect said:


> Situation on this bike is simple. We got in hundreds and they all sold out more quickly than we could reorder.
> 
> The dollar is now weaker and in flux; and my guess is we are in for a flat to weaker dollar until 2009 or later.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response Mike. Looking forward to seeing what kind deals you can get with future Record/Chorus/Red groupos. With, WCS wheels over the Protocol OCS, that would be very interesting. Ride ON!!!


----------

